# مفاجاة خمسة جامعات المانية تمنح الماجستير فى هندسة الاتصالات من غير رسوم دراسية



## قاسم عبادى (8 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اقدم لكم فرص ذهبية لدراسة الماجستير فى هندسة الاتصالات والشبكات فى المانيا هذه خمسة جامعات لديها برامج ماجستير فى المانيا من غير رسوم دراسية مجانى الدراسة اكرر من غير رسوم دراسية والدراسة باللغة الانجليزية لاتحتاج تدرس المانى 
الجامعة الاولى 
technical university of munich
لديهم ماجستير *Master of Science in Communications Engineering*

وهذه صفحة الكورس تجد فيها كل تفاصيل الكورسات وكيفية التقديم وغيرها 
http://www.master.ei.tum.de/

الجامعةالثانية 
Hamburg University of Technology 
لديهم ماجستير فى 
Information and Communication Systems
وهذه صفحة الكورس 
http://www.tuhh.de/alt/tuhh/education/degree-courses/international-study-programs/information-and-communication-systems.html

الجامعةالثالثة 
RWTH Aachen University
لديهم ماجستير فى 
Communications Engineering
وهذه صفحة الكورس 
http://www.ce.rwth-aachen.de/

الجامعة الرابعة 
TU Darmstadt (University of Technology

لديهم ماجستير باسم 
International Master's Programme in Information and Communication Engineering

وهذه صفحة الكورس 
http://www.ice.tu-darmstadt.de/about/index.en.jsp

الجامعة الخامسة 
Saarland University 
لديهم ماجستير فى 
MSc Computer and Communications Technology 
وهذه صفحة الكورس 
http://www.cuk.uni-saarland.de/

كل هذه البرامج الدراسة باللغة الانجليزية مطلوب
شهادة الايلتس او التوفل 
شهادة البكالاريوس
شهادة تفاصيل المواد
توصية من عدد 2 دكاترة درسوك 
خطاب دافعية توضح فيه ميولك رغبتك لدراسة الماجستير 
تجد طريقة التقديم فى صفحة الكورس وغالبا اون لاين تملا الفورمة وفى النهاية تطبعها وترسلها بالبريد مع صور من الشهادات اعلاه 
وتجد عنوان الذى ترسل اليه موضح 
زمن التقديم يستمر حتى شهر مارس القادم ونرجو التاكد من صفحة الكورس من الزمن بالضبط 
كل من لديه استفسار يسال وانا جاهز للاجابة باذن الله
نرجو التوفيق للجميع 
دراسة الماجستير فى كل البرامج اعلاه مجانييييييييييييييييييييييييية من غير رسوم ...


----------



## shadod_831 (16 يناير 2014)

ممكن مساعدة فى الكيفية


----------



## قاسم عبادى (26 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ shadod_831 ​





ادخل على موقع ماجستير تجد الروابط موجودة اعلاه وسوف تجد كل المعلومات عن التقديم والاوراق المطلوبة للقبول 
اذا اخترت اى ماستر حدده لى وسوف اعطيك رابط التقديم والمطلوبات للقبول


----------



## MuminA.Sh (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Tahaeng (25 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## usama hasan (7 ديسمبر 2014)

توضيح بسيط

لاحظت فى كل الكورسات أنهم يؤكدون أنهم غير مسئولون عن السكن والمعيشة بحجة صرف مبالغ كثيرة لاستقدام مدرسين محترفين كل عام لاعطاء الكورس.

بالتالى يجب أن يعلم المتقدم قبل ان يدخل فى التفاصيل ان التقديم فقط هو المجانى حيث انهم سابقا كانوا يطلبون مبلغ معين عند التقديم وهو مايحدث غالبا وهو تقريبا 111 يورو. ومدينة ميونخ تتطلب تقريبا 400 يورو شهريا مصاريف غير السكن.

وكل جامعه لها متطلبات مختلفة والثابت هو ماقاله الاخ قاسم جزاه الله خيرا لان هناك جامعات تشترط اجتياز امتحان مباشر على الانترنت لقبول التقدم للمنحة

بالتوفيق لكل المتقدمين


----------

